# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Сатирический киножурнал "Фитиль"

## Lampada

№124
"Вечер воспоминаний"   - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyMHwHpjyLY
Автор - М. Жванецкий
Протрезвевший - *Евгений Евстигнеев*   *День полный жизни*  
Сидят двое - мрачные, с головной болью.  
- А потом куда мы пошли?
- Домой.
- Ну пришли домой... 
- Не сразу. Сначала зашли в мебельный магазин. 
- Да?.. А чего? Я хотел купить чего... или чего? 
- Чего купить. Вы там хотели раздеться и к ним в шкаф повесить. 
- Ну? 
- А они не давали. 
- Ну? 
- Ну, у них ваш зуб остался. 
- Да... (щупает) ты смотри. А рукав где? 
- В музее. 
- Чего? 
- А у них кровать стояла, царская, что ли, вы себе стелить начали. 
- А чего это все синее. 
- Они протокол составляли, а вы не давали. 
- Ну и чего? 
- Ну и чернила выпили. 
- Ага... Ну спасибо, проясняется. (Вынимает из кармана гирлянду лампочек и шариков.) Наверное, на елку налетел. 
- Да нет... Сейчас лето. 
- Да?.. А то тут буквы какие-то. Чувствую, давит. (Вынимает буквы ГАСТРО.)
- Реклама, наверное. Вы с кем-то спорили, что вы альпинист. 
- Какой я альпинист? 
- Разве поймешь. Вы по-немецки говорили. 
- По-немецки... И немцы меня понимали? 
- Наверное... Они тоже русские, кроме того - выпимши. 
- Да... А кто ты такой? 
- Так, Витя...
- Витя... Мы что, с тобой в школе учились? 
- Не...
- А что, работаем вместе? 
- Не... Мы только вчера познакомились. 
- А?.. Ты Костя? 
- Не - Витя. 
- Ну ладно... Повеселились, на работу надо. 
- Не надо. Вы уволились. 
- Когда? 
- Вчера... Вы ходили к директору домой...
- И ты ходил? 
- Ну да... Я же вам денег одолжил. 
- Много?
- Сорок рублей. Вы их своим друзьям отдали. 
- Каким друзьям? Ты их запомнил? 
- Не... На вокзале, они уезжали. 
- А я что, их провожал? 
- Я думал, они вас провожают. Вначале вы сели в вагон - они вас целовали, потом они сели - вы их целовали. 
- А поезд куда ушел? 
- Да быстро ушел...
- Ну ладно... Домой попробую. (Встает, вынимает буквы НОМ.)
- Чего вам дома делать? Вы жене сказали, что уходите к Зине. 
- К какой Зине? 
- Не знаю. Вон ваши вещи я помог перенести с милиционером. 
- С милиционером? 
- Ну, у которого вы коляску оторвали. 
- Он с ребенком был? 
- С мотоциклом. 
- Ну ладно, я пойду все-таки. Мне молоко надо было купить... 
- Как же вы пойдете? 
- Спасибо, что приютил. Сколько у тебя можно сидеть? 
- Во-первых, вы не у меня сидите, а во-вторых, сколько дадут, столько и будете сидеть. Это уже от нас не зависит!

----------


## Lampada

"Закон природы"  
Играет Николай Парфенов

----------


## Lampada

"*Человек и закон*"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPuOgw6VENE 
По рассказу М. Жванецкого "Охрана природы"
Подсудимый - *Е. Леонов*   *Что охраняешь, товарищ?* 
Я в охране природы работаю. Лилиеводы, тюльпановоды. Звонят из
ресторана - пальму выбросили. Я еду. Как я стал любителем охраны? Ну, хочу
взять два лося. Приезжаю в область в сезон. Вот разрешение взять два лося.
Резолюция товарища вот... А мне говорят, этой резолюцией, говорят, можешь
клопов давить. Если выпить хочешь, так и скажи. А насчет лосей или иди к
первому на подпись, или вступай в общество инструкторов охраны. Думаю,
идти к первому, толкаться... Вступил за полчаса. Три рубля за книжечку
дал. Пошёл взял два лося. А как же. Все так. Хочешь лося взять, иди в
общество охраны природы. Что охраняешь, то имеешь и ещё с друзьями
делишься.
Хочешь интересные книжки читать, иди редактором - первым будешь
читать, никому не дашь. Лес охраняешь - дрова есть. Аптеку охраняешь вата
есть. Возле змей сидишь - яд имеешь. Хочешь кооператив иметь - берись
квартиры распределять. За очередью следишь - без очереди берешь.
Что охраняешь, то имеешь. Ничего не охраняешь, ничего не имеешь.
Недаром говорят: "Все на охрану всенародной собственности."

----------


## Lampada

Фитиль №114-04 
 "*Трезвый подход*"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmPu9fn2Vk8 
Больной - *Евгений Леонов* 
(С) Михаил Жванецкий 
ДУМАЙТЕ О ЗДОРОВЬЕ 
Что значит - вредно пить? 
В журнале "Здоровая жизнь", кажется, за 1967 год, так и написано, что вино полезно. Один доцент, фамилию я забыл, так и пишет. Напивайтесь - полезно. Ну, коньяк, мол, вообще полезный, против простуды, против ревматизма, сосуды расширяет, сужает любые, ну, всегда полезный, но дорогой. Потому что очень полезный. А если сердце больное - водку с перцем нужно поровну перемешать, туда чуть-чуть креплёного, две рюмки, не больше, ну три. Всё это перемешал, дал себе, очнулся - не найдёшь, где сердце. Пусть все ищут - не найдут. В лаборатории сотрудники всё испытывают на себе. Им иначе зарплата не идёт. Святые люди. Я уважаю науку и этих людей. 
А вот в журнале было, не то в "Науке и быте", не то в другом: профессор один сам вылечился, детей подлечился, детей подлечил вот этим - водка, перец, креплёное и сухое. Там таблица есть, в каком журнале, не помню, за прошлый год. Можем подшивку взять. Только, пишет, - беременным женщинам нехорошо. Им можно без перца. А состав тот же. Почитай. почитай, ты молодой, девки в голове, а о здоровье не думаешь, а оно самое драгоценное. 
Вино креплёное с пивом в кружке смешать. На кружку вина - стакан пива... 
Один профессор себя на ноги поставил, жену, детей. 
Сейчас на соседей перешёл. Но, конечно, лучше с утра. Это для почек. Для составов хорошо часов в двенадцать принять, когда солнце подошло и уже начинает палить. Ломоту снимает в суставах. У тебя есть? У меня было, снял всё. Вот слушай - тишина! Раньше треск стоял! Пулемётный!.. Не мог тихо ни к кому подойти. Демаскировал. В журнале "Вокруг мира" один профессор пишет: суставам смазку даёт. Сто пятьдесят "зубровки", две сотни мицного "Алиготе", "Столовое" и чуть капнуть ацетона. Чуть-чуть, для запаха. Мгновенно забудешь, где суставы. А желудочно-гастритикам надо осторожно. Им "Алиготе" и марочных нельзя. Просто нельзя. Это гибель для них. Спасает только спирт с хреном и два часа ничего не есть. Только пивом запить. Терпеть. Один профессор пишет, этим только себя поднял. Академик один после инфаркта месяц лежал пластом. Начали самогоном отпаивать. Через день встал. Бегает. Да этот случай описан! На Кавказе было. Он в горах лежал как безнадёжный, после трёх стаканов сам сбежал с горы. Внизу его родные ждали, внуки там. Жена, шутка ли, покойником был. Хорошо, что кто-то догадался самогон влить в рот. Бегает академик. Сейчас кандидатскую будет защищать. Надо же знать, что против чего. Брага хорошо почки прочищает. Сивуха даёт печени прострел - навсегда. 
Чистый спирт с бензином вообще убыстряет работу организма. На мозг хорошо действует древесный лак, спиртовой, но подогретый. Когда думаешь о здоровье, знаешь, что против чего. А тут есть ещё не старый, видишь, вон на двух палках качается, дальтоник, не отличает кислого от солёного и креплёного от сухого. 
Для чего человек живёт? Девушка, мне валидол, нитроглицерин, "Ессентуки" и что-нибудь от насморка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOPlIr5wxwI  *"На троих"*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sxsnb087z0 
"... - одни жулики кругом!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmoNwBcIBY 
"Понаехали тут!"

----------


## Lampada

* 
В поезде*   *На побывку едет* 
Слова - Боков В., музыка - Аверкин А. 
Поёт *Людмила Зыкина* 
Отчего у нас в поселке у девчат переполох
Кто их поднял спозаранок
Кто их так встревожить мог
На побывку едет молодой моряк
Грудь его в медалях, ленты в якорях 
За рекой над косогором встали девушки гурьбой
Здравствуй все сказали хором
Черноморский наш герой
Каждой руку жмет он и глядит в глаза
А одна смеется - целовать нельзя 
Полегоньку отдыхает у родителей в дому
Хором девушки вздыхают: мы не нравимся ему
Ни при чем наряды, ни при чем фасон
Ни в одну девчонку не влюбился он 
Ходит шутит он со всеми, откровенно говорит
Как проснусь тотчас же море
У меня в ушах шумит
Где под солнцем юга ширь безбрежная
Ждет меня подруга нежная
Где под солнцем юга ширь безбрежная
Ждет меня подруга нежная

----------


## Lampada

*"БОЛЬШОЙ ФИТИЛЬ" 1963 * Uploaded by UPRAVLENIE on Jul 4, 2011

----------

